# I think I need more light



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

My 55 gallon, dirt tank is 2 1/2 months old . The readings are good. The only problem is that my wisteria and L. repens are growing tall and sparce. I am using a single 48 inc, 32 watt t-8 bulb. It sitting on a plastic clear hood. I think my lighting needs more watts. I would like some suggestions on a new fixture that provides ideal lighting for my stem plants. Thanks. Byron


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Most 48 inch fluorescent bulbs are 32 watts. Are you sure its 45W?

Yes, you need more light. Too much more and you will need CO2.

Not all T8s are alike. Watts is input. Some of the better T8s are the Philips Aquarelle (36W) and ADV850 (both are VERY efficient). The AGA 8000K bulb is pretty decent. Zoo Med also makes some decent bulbs.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For a 55 gallon Walstad tank, a single T5 HO or two T5 NO tubes with good reflectors should be enough. A single T8 probably isn't.


----------



## ZeldaSpaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a 55g planted tank and have tried so hard to grow some kind of carpet, from dwarf hair grass to dwarf baby tears. No success. I have a T5 HO fixture that has 2 32 watt bulbs in it. I came across a post on here that says for background, mid ground, and foreground plants like glossostigma I need 4 54 watt bulbs. I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens. Ordered another 2 bulb fixture.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael, Should I get a single bulb or a double bulb t-5 fixture?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

batkidiii said:


> Michael, Should I get a single bulb or a double bulb t-5 fixture?


T5HO (High Output) = single tube

T5NO (Normal Output) = double tube


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Newt. what would you recommend. HO or NO


----------



## ZeldaSpaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah thanx! So mine is an NO then. Good to know, lol.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

batkidiii said:


> Thanks Newt. what would you recommend. HO or NO


It depends on what you can find in a bulb that you like. I think there are more choices in HO.

Also, with a double bulb you may be able to 'stage' your light: one bulb on first and an hour or two later the second bulb. Then on turn OFF: one off earlier than the other. I build my own light fixtures and have, for a longtime, staged them On and OFF to simulate what would happen in nature (the sunlight).


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I will get a dual NO, T-5. What kind of specs should I get in the bulbs? I dont want and algae problem.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

how about just adding another t8?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

BruceF said:


> how about just adding another t8?


That's where I was first headed. As long as you have some good ones they will work well in that tank. 
I build my own lighting so I can make what I want/need.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

On a 55 Gallon tank using Florescent lighting I would not go under 100 watts of total light. And that is only if you can if your very selective with your choice of bulbs. With a good LED fixture you can get away with a lot less wattage but the fixture must be properly tuned for plants rather than corals or just general fish only lighting. 

If your looking for some carpeting plants at the substrate then even more light will probably be needed. However if you go with something like dense carpet of Crypts you can get away with about a 100 Watts of light. Some of the carpeting plants are in the very high light demanding range and they will be hard to keep alive with just 100 watts of light.

The varieties of HO T-5 lights is constantly growing. For a 55 gallon thank these are 48" long and 55 Watts. I'm having some good luck using a combination of GE 6,500K and ATI's Purple Plus bulb. On another tank I have good luck with a combo of the Gman Tropical and Flora bulbs.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Watts is INPUT not output. There are T8 bulbs with strong enough emissions to do the job.
He's working with a low tech tank.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

My fixture only holds one bulb, so I need a new fixture. Any brand names and models I should look at.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

batkidiii said:


> My fixture only holds one bulb, so I need a new fixture. Any brand names and models I should look at.


I do not know if it still made but All Glass now Aquarian used to make a three bulb T012 fixture that I had good luck on on both 55 and 75 gallon tanks. It took 3 40 Watt bulbs in which I used one GE 6.500K and 2 GE Chroma 50 (5,000K).

Your biggest thing is you want to make sure the light fixture has polished aluminum reflectors and not just white plastic ones. There are also twin bulb HO T-5's that will do the job for you but usually a little more costly. The ideal if you did not want to build it yourself would be a LED strip but a good oone will cost you $350 compared to building your own for around $120.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Please. let's remember that this is the El Natural forum and the original poster is talking about a Walstad tank. I think 2 T5 HO tubes with a polished high efficiency reflector is asking for trouble without some CO2 and fertilizer dosing.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael is right about my being a Walstad. Michael, my tank is doing well. I just want my plants to grow tall and bushy, instead of tall and gangly. Im leaning toward two no bulbs for more surface coverage. What type of specs should in look for in t-5 no. Thanks, bud.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

batkidiii said:


> My fixture only holds one bulb, so I need a new fixture. Any brand names and models I should look at.


Just look for a single tube strip light with a polished aluminum reflector.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9662+3803&pcatid=3803


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Newt said:


> Just look for a single tube strip light with a polished aluminum reflector.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9662+3803&pcatid=3803


If you go with this fixture in addition to what you already have then I'd consider these bulbs

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23505

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4479

Your still going to spend about $70+ on the added light with shipping. Or you can build your own LED strip for roughly $60+ shipping. I'm think of a simple strip with 6 LED's for about an added 18 watts giving you about the same amount of light, and you do not have an annual expense of replacing the bulbs. If you went with 12 LED's you would get about 36 watts which would more than enough to be a stand alone light on your system for about $90.00+shipping.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok. Sorry if I sound naive, but right now I am using a T-8 Fora Sun 32 watt bulb that puts out 5000K. My tank is about 17" deep from the top of substrate, to the surface of the water. I plan on buying a T-5 fixture NO, but what power of bulb should I get? Should I get one that has a combined output of 10000k, or more. I just want to make sure I feed the plants and not create a problem with algae, etc.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The "K" refers to Kelvin, a measure of the color of the light emitted by the tube. It doesn't have anything to do with power.

We could start another *really* long technical discussion about Kelvin, spectrum, PAR, PUR, etc. Let's not! For planted tanks, a fluorescent tube with a rating of 5,000K to 10,000K will work. Most people stay at the lower end of the range, 5,000K to 6,500K.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I'm starting to understand the t-5 NO. I found this one that isn't too expensive. What do you think Michael?

http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_NO_Normal_Output_T5_Aqualight_s/293.htm


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I own two of these fixtures and cannot recommend them. The ballasts are bad and the reflector is worse. Plus the tubes that these particular fixtures come with are not good for planted tanks. I am just waiting for mine to go out so I can replace them.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Michael for the heads up. The other two choices I was looking at was this fixture.

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...p-blue-pro-t-5-ho-single-bulb-fixture-48.html

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...5-double-bulb-fixture-with-moonlights-48.html

I was wondering if anyone has these fixtures.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Those are both High Output fixtures/bulbs. The second has salt water bulbs.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have any direct experience with either of these fixtures, but just from the descriptions they've got to be better than the Coralife! You can also post a question in the lighting forum for members' opinions on these lights.

Newt is right, the tubes that come with the second fixture are intended for saltwater tanks. But Ken's has very good customer service. If you are interested in that fixture, ask them if they would swap those tubes with something more suitable for a planted tank, like a "daylight" 6500K. Also, ask them if the two tube fixture comes with separate switches for each tube. You will want to use only one tube over your Walstad tank.

Good luck!


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you so much. It is hard trying to find a single HO fixture. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

batkidiii said:


> Thanks Michael for the heads up. The other two choices I was looking at was this fixture.
> 
> http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...p-blue-pro-t-5-ho-single-bulb-fixture-48.html
> 
> ...


Both fixtures will work. In the case of the first one it would be in addition to what you have, and the other case it would work as a stand alone fixture. But in both cases they are are not giving you ideal fresh water light bulbs. I would consider running a GE 6,500K bulb in them and with the dual also run a lower K rated bulb like the Gman Flora bulb. Unfortunately it leaves you bulbs you cannot use and the extra expense of the bulbs.


----------

